# Woodworkers in Rochester NY or WNY



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for woodworkers in my area to learn/share/trade with. Checking out the map in the shops section, it seems most people haven't added their location. Are you guys out there??


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm out here in Pittsford!


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Charles 
Those clocks are incredible! I would love to take a look at your production process sometime. 
I'm guessing you get your lumber at Pittsford Lumber over there in Schoen Place. You should talk to them about putting your work on their site, if you haven't already!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm out in the Ogden area. Pyamed (my bro) is deep in the city where the sun don't shine

I was actually at Pitts Lumber yesterday


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Used to be in Rochester, now I'm in Wolcott which is WNY depending on which NY state tourism brochure you're looking at. 
The problem with the map is that it doesn't show all the shops in an area at once, you have to look at multiple pages.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

You're not too far from one of my favorite local campgrounds growing up.. Fair Haven

(Its better than Hamlin Beach by far!)


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Great! Is there any way to create a group on this site? This way we can let each other know about local deals, events, and stuff without a hassle.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Inter city Niagara Falls here

MIKE


----------



## medicnurse70 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi. I am in Greece but moving to Bergen in short order….


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Happy Orange Fall Holiday everyone!


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Just moved from Arcade area to Webster area, so still in NY, just now outside of Rochester.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to the area. Webster seems to have quite a few woodworkers.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think my neighbor 2 doors up is into it pretty seriously. We just closed on the house last Friday and all my tools are there, but no electric run for it yet, that is this weekend's project…basement wall building and wiring.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought a load of spalted maple from a lady out there named Wendy.. It seems quite a few people in the area know her. She's an instructor at BOCES and brings a lot of work home with her


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm more in central NY, in Cicero just north of Syracuse (I know, a little far away, but I don't know of too many woodworkers out here where I am).


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok, have to try and track her down, any contact info?


----------



## Hamlinwoodshop (Nov 21, 2012)

Count me in. Just joined lumberjocks….

Hamlin, NY


----------

